# Sandusky Bay Tournament 6-22 Results



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

We had our best tourn out to date with 24 team fishing at Sandusky Bay last night. Weather was HOT and a bit stormy to start but that did not stop anglers from bringing in 1006.3 Pound of Channel Cats!! Awesome Job Everyone. Results are as follows...
20th Place - Donald Boing 15.4 LBS, 
19th Place - Chris Phillips and Bill Shaffer 20.9 LBS, 
18th Place - Jeff Bryant and Timothy Webb 31.2 LBS, 
17th Place - Matt Conley and Ryan Edwards 32.2 LBS, 
16th Place - Kevin and Cole Hicks and Bruce McNeemar 41.9 LBS, 
15th Place - Jamie and Jim Beal 42.3 LBS, 
14th Place - Chris Pickworth and David Wilson 45.9 LBS, 
13th Place - Dennis and Dennis Arnold 46.8 LBS, 
12th Place - Jason Charise and Jason Stanfield 48.9 LBS, 
11th Place - Gene Scott and Brandon Robson 49 LBS, 
10th Place - Randy and Carl Myers 52.7 LBS, 
9th Place - Jesse Jones and Douglas Baker 53.4 LBS, 
7th Place - (tied) Ed Hirsch and Kevin Ontko 55.2 LBS, 
7th Place - (tied) Josh Chapman and Steve Grey 55.2 LBS, 
6th Place - Skip Rainy Martin and Chrissy Jones 55.8 LBS, 
5th Place - Pete Heston and Eric Hopkins 55.9 LBS, 
4th Place - Derek Ross and Doug Barris 57.4 LBS, 
3rd Place - Jeff Blakely and Matt Beavers 59.5 LBS, 
2nd Place - Dustin and Denny Ross 63.6 LBS, 
1st Place - Michael Kanuch and Brenda Martin 67.9 LBS. 

Big Fish of tournament went to Dennis Arnold with a nice 15.9 LB Channel, and SheepHead Pot was won with a 9.5 pounder brought in by Michael Kanuch and Brenda Martin. No Flatheads were brought to weigh in so Pot of $140 carries over to our next scheduled tournament on July 20th at Knox Lake. Again Great Job to All Anglers and hope to see everyone at next event!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as always the Bay has great weights!! Just curious how many fish were allowed, was that 6?? I keep hearing rumors Cabelas King Kat has looked there for an event in the past but never has pulled one together. 

I wish it was closer...

Salmonid


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

6 fish limit. It would awesome if cabelas would have a tournament on lake Erie someday

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

JASON STANFIELD said:


> 6 fish limit. It would awesome if cabelas would have a tournament on lake Erie someday
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They did in 2006 and the turn out sucked. They held it in Monroe Michigan. They had it so you could fish lake erie and its tribs. Had massive rain and the maumee rose to 10 feet. I did not even bother wieghing in fish. Everyone just ran over to the hot ponds and fished near lilly pads.


----------

